# USB port on back of DirectTV box



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

I’m visiting my cousin on Texas with DirectTV. They ha e a DirctTV box with a USB port. When I pack I down rip and copy all my DVDs and music to Pendtivrs. At home where I live in Mexico they work on the Cablemas box, I can watch MP4 movies and listen to music on my pin drive on the USB port on the Cablemas box on Mexico. But on the DirectTV box when I put them in that box, it’s ignored. What could be the problem. I googled it, it said that’s only for an Antenna?? I’m confused.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

Not sure about DirecTV, bt with Dish, that's usually used for an External Hard Drive to increase the storage capacity for subscribers to save programming to view later. The programming is usually encrypted and cannot be viewed on any other device. The drives themselves can end up encrypted and 'married' to the set top box in a way that can only be undone by formatting the drive.


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

I use the pindrives and they work on LGsmartTV, BluRay Player and Cablemas Mexican Cable box in Mexico.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry but you seem to be stuck on a point about your system this is not your system and therefore may well be set up entirely differently, you have no model number for this direct tv box so we cannot give specific answers but looking on their site they have around 6 different types, each has a slightly different spec, you now have to ignore your system and investigate the one you are trying to use.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Most cable/SAT boxes don't support file playback.

USB ports are often disabled, but when they are functional, they only support storage to external HDD's (and only data placed there by the box).


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

Strange this one in Mexico does. Cablemas. I guess cable boxes in differant countries have differant features.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

DBR70 said:


> Strange this one in Mexico does. Cablemas. I guess cable boxes in differant countries have differant features.


Welcome to the USA where corporations rule.


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

So... if I buy an LGsmartTV in the USA, the USB ports on the US one won’t do file playback like the one I have in Mexico. 
You know something, I just want technology to work for me. I want to be able to listen to albums on my iPod and other player even a pindrive without having a gap between songs that sync into each other on the album, I want all my music to play at the same exact volume level. I want to be able to rip and store my movies on pin drives and take them with me on trips without being accused of “ stealing from copyright” holders or whatever they are. This is supposed to be free country, what’s the problem?


----------

